# The Older Prepper



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

It dawned on me during a discussion on another thread that when preppers reach a certain age and economic level, their prepping priorities evolve considerably. What might be at the top of the list at age 35 often becomes irrelevant at age 65, and I suppose the reverse is also true.
When I first entered the preparedness arena nearly forty years ago, we had children at home, a mortgage, car payments, a meager bank account, good muscle strength, sharp eyesight and hearing, and no serious health issues.
Today, there are just the two of us; our progeny have spread to the wind, and we both have experienced health issues that require ongoing medication to maintain quality of life, if not life itself. While I used to run 50-60 miles a week, and hike mountain trails carrying a heavy pack, I now have to check my arm and leg functions when I get out of bed in the morning before I head for the bathroom. Too much exercise destroyed my feet and hips, and too much heavy lifting did a number on my back and shoulders.
Our house is now paid for and we have sufficient income to live comfortably, though not luxuriously. I no longer have to hold down two jobs and work 60-80 hour weeks before I get around to the necessary household chores. Our income, savings and investments are diversified enough to weather a moderate economic crisis, though none of us can be certain how a massive economic collapse would affect our situation.
With only the two of us, we no longer have a need for a large garden or farm animals, nor do we have the energy to maintain them. If it hits the fan, we are not going anywhere, so there is no need for a bug out bag, a mountain redoubt, or a vehicle to get there. Children and grandchildren are thousands of miles away, so there is nothing we can do for them from here.
Our prepping efforts concentrate on being self-sustaining for a few months, living in realistic comfort, and able to defend what we have with some degree of competence. Beyond that, we have to face the reality that at our age we are expendable to a survivalist society, as well as at the mercy of the relentless demands of time and nature.
Sorry for being longwinded, but what I’m trying to say is that perhaps a forum focused on prepping for us older folks might draw some interest…or maybe we think we already know it all and have no desire to discuss it. Thoughts?


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

GaryS you bring up an interesting point, that although we are all preppers we are all at different stages of life and what constitutes preparedness isn't a one-size-fits-all deal. Food, water, security, locations, bug-in vs. bug-outetc. are all general areas but how we specify really is based upon our individual circumstances. I've gleaned many ideas from these folks over the past year or so I've been on here and I'm sure there are other older preppers in similar circumstances to yourself that you can share ideas with.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes! Old guy here, and in much the same circumstances. I'd say that this thread is a good start for us to discuss our issues. 

Being older means we have solved a lot of the problems that younger people face. Our kids are grown and self supporting. We got the mortgage paid off some years ago. Over a period of many years, we managed to move where we wanted to live in the country. We have been able to collect what stuff we need to live the way we want, so the big issue now is maintenance of home, grounds, and gizmos. 

With currency wars and financial havoc threatening, our biggest problem today is how to preserve the value of what savings we have. 

I'm working on alternative energy along with ongoing gardening, raising chickens, fruit, herbs, and more grass than I like to mow. I have a really huge collection of tools and equipment to do anything I want in the way of working wood or metal, but a lot less energy to devote to that, and less need for it. We don't need any more buildings. We need to clean the excess stuff out of the existing buildings and get them better organized. 

My health is okay at the moment, but my wife has some problems with Multiple Sclerosis. That is debilitating, long term, so I have to consider that in everything we choose to do. We heat with fire wood, which could be a problem for her if I get run over by a beer truck or something. 

My wife has been baking our bread for 35 years, she has always kept our finances in order, and she worked a day job until she retired 5 years ago, but I need to be ready to take on more of what SHE did as the need arises. That in turn, limits how much I can take on in the way of projects. 

Our preps now are more aimed at how to keep things going, than to develop new areas. No, we aren't going anywhere if we can possibly help it. Yes, we carry a "Get Home Bag" in our vehicle, but it is aimed at being comfortable in case our vehicle breaks down, not running off to live in the forest.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I too have thought that my needs are again different than others. I'm a single older(yuck) female.My son and his family live just about a mile from me with their 3 kids(some teenagers)my daughter lives about 70 miles away,single, and a 3 year old daughter.I live in a mobile home(yuck again) but have what I call a mini farm  which is 3 acres and a small pond.I really ,really,really want a underground home with enough room when TSHTF I do have enough room for the daughter and family( "extra" people)!!! But any and every time I ask about it I get these quotes that people think I just won the "powerball"........I have a great plan in place but it's very slow going as I'm doing this on my own and although my son and daughter are like minded,they of course have children and their money is streched too.Sooo I plod along the best I can and read,read, and read hoping that when the times comes I am as prepared as WE, as a family can be.


----------



## robinray649 (Sep 21, 2010)

Older one here also. I still have one kid that lives at home, yes I know, with 3 other sons within 5 miles of us. The wife has a long list of medical problems as do I. For us it is a bug-in. We have talked about different plans with our sons and daughters but it pretty much comes down to everybody ends up coming here. Works for me and with 18 acres there is enough room for all. Have also worked out plans with our neighbors for mutual assistance if there are problems.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

My husband will be 75 next month and I will be 65 in November. Our closest child is 40 miles away and one lives in Germany. The other 6 are scattered.

We live in the suburbs of a large city and our neighbors think we are crazy for raising veggies in our small back yard. The neighbor across the street is over 80 and tries her best to discourage me from canning. Our neighbors have no clue that we are prepping and what we have.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, as we've gotten older our plans have changed. Some due ta age others fer financial reasons.

The main plan be ta stay at home, but ifin need be we can bug out fer a spell. Health issues er more serious fer me then fer mamma. Ifin the world as we know it comesa crashin down, my life expectancy ain't gonna be great. So that be why I try an teach momma everthin I can an have lots a note books fer what, where an why. Our one son leaves real close an know he would look out fer his mother. Just cause I ain't in my prime no more don't mean I've lost my skills. I still shoot long distance perty well an ifin backed inta a corner I still can fight mean an dirty ifin need be. May not be as long a fight as it used ta was, but I'll fight dirty ifin push comes ta shove.

We be currently livin on one income, we had been in the comfortable spot fer a spell an hope ta get back there again soon. But, we still put stuff aside when we can. 

We generally prep fer storms an the like. Shorter term problems with some thought a longer term situations. Storms an the like be our main concern cause we can have bad winters, tornado's an yup the New Madrid fault line could shake us around a bit. We also have an agin infrastructure round here that been hit by two huge ice storms. When they rebuilt the grid, they took out the loop system an ran a straight line system what took away the safety cushion. We plan fer that to.

We carry get home bags an quality first aid kits in our vehicles just in case. I do have a couple a bug out bags, but that gonna be a last resort. The motorhome is sorta our rollin bugout location. Got places we could go ifin need be.

Yes as we get older we ain't able ta do what we used ta. That don't make us less valuable though. I have alot a skills that I can teach these young bucks that ain't never seen some stuff cause a modern technology. I have lots a "hand" tools fer wood workin an mechanics. I also have electrical an plumbin skills, food preservation, first aid an such. Skills an knowledge will always have a place. Books er nice, but experience is much better. Us old geezers a still valueable. Besides, who watch's them youngins while the others be out workin? Who teach's em? Who stands guard duty? Who cooks meals an preserves the harvest whether it be vegitable er meat? Always a place fer folks.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

SouthCentralUS, 

Keep it that way! If the neighbors are not like-minded, they don't need to know what you are doing. 

My wife and I are both 67 years old. I'm trying to THINK like I'm that old, but my mind wants to think like I'm about 35. Too many times my thinking wants to do things that my body can't carry out like I used to do. 

I did plan for getting old, by way of developing a home shop business that I can do INDOORS. I shut down the business a couple years ago, but I still do a fair amount of machining and welding for myself and for friends. That's an ace-in-the-hole in case we need income.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

sometimes it's time to spread the wisdom .... might not want to bring younger legs totally into your prepping life/plans ..... but a limited joint effort might be mutually beneficial .....

example being gardening .... if you have a large plot, the tools and plenty of garden wisdom ..... share cropping could be order .... maybe expand it to include canning and preserving lessons ....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I am older than I care to say.my time has yet to come.
GARYS...does Dalton mean anything to you?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

machinist said:


> SouthCentralUS,
> 
> Keep it that way! If the neighbors are not like-minded, they don't need to know what you are doing.
> 
> ...


My husband started interning for machinist when he was 17 and he retired as machinist when he was 69. He has owned 2 lathes and the last one he brought home had a 12 foot bed. We unloaded that 2 ton machine by ourselves and put it in the garage. It wasn't really that hard when you know how to make do.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> I am older than I care to say.my time has yet to come.
> GARYS...does Dalton mean anything to you?


OMG! Were you part of the Dalton gang?


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I love discussions like this, because it hits home. Situation: Me : 60 Army Vet. RVN, road hard and put up wet with lots of residual effects but still working a desk job and trying to hang in there, dealing with the effects of agent orange and to many times of jumping out of perfectly good flying machines. Wife is 56 and in pretty good health all things considered and still working at a liberal collage,,,,(lets not talk about that at the moment) and is not a prepper minded person at all but slowly being dragged into my life style. We have our Daughter her husband and 3 grandsons with us in a large home on half and acre with a pond in the back, spring fed. We have a garden and I force them to help us can and since we have a large unfinished or rather now semi finished basement plenty of room to store stuff. Any way to the point, I am similar in situation to a couple of others mentioned above in that my physical situation is probable in that in a real situation my medications would probably be my limiting factor and then  so my preparations are really all about making sure my grandsons are taken care and can take care of themselves when Paw Paw is gone to the happy hunting grounds,,,,truthfully I don't really worry to much about it anymore, I just want to make sure there is enough stuff put away that we can make it for a year or two and then they are on their own with a good head start and ahead of the "grasshoppers" that will starve and when the country gets a reboot my boys will be in a good place.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I wouldn't discard older people. They come with a lot of wisdom and skills and can guide us in things we need to know (gardening etc.). If I were to have a prepper group I would welcome them.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

CoffeeTastic said:


> I wouldn't discard older people. They come with a lot of wisdom and skills and can guide us in things we need to know (gardening etc.). If I were to have a prepper group I would welcome them.


Same here, at soon to be 42 I have a dear friend who his wife is 68 and he is 67... Although they have many health issues, she has shown me how to can foods, and he, well he is good for some funny stories - just kidding, both know a lot and both would be welcome...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

As someone with young kids and older parents having prepared parents would be awesome. If you are older having a large paid off farm would be great because in a financial collapse your kids may come calling. Heck having a paid off anything would be great. Its also nice that you can take care of your self and not be a burden to anyone. My parents have told me they plan to take care of themself and help watch the babies if needed. That would be very helpful indeed.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

In the past, it was common for several generations of a family to live together. Each had their role and contributed what they could. When we all became wealthier, had better transportation, had opportunity for more education and different jobs, society changed to single-family households. There are pros and cons to each way, but both can work. 

As times get harder, we are seeing some of the old ways come back. Adult children, unable to pay off college loans, let alone buy their own home, they move back in with their parents. Those who can't afford to put aging parents in a nursing home have to care for them at home. We seem to have come full circle here, with multiple generations again living together. I hope they all learn to benefit from this.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

GaryS said:


> Too much exercise destroyed my feet and hips, and too much heavy lifting did a number on my back and shoulders.
> 
> Our prepping efforts concentrate on being self-sustaining for a few months, living in realistic comfort, and able to defend what we have with some degree of competence.
> 
> Thoughts?


I know what you mean with the exercise. I lift weights. Nothing like I could when I was younger. Even then, a couple of months ago I partially tore my left bi-cep and hurt my left elbow somehow. I notice it if I pick up something with my left arm that weighs 10 pounds or more.

I think you really need a lot more food than just a few months worth. We have a year's supply of food and water. If we had the money and space we'd increase it to 2 years.

I think most of us on this board are older. I think our perspectives are already part of the mix of opinions.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I see a lot of us are of the same mind frame. I have enough stores to get me by for a good solid year now, longer with a good crop from the all too small garden. If a situation lasts more than what I have stored up, well, I’m prepared for that too. No plans to bug out, all I have is here in the trailer on my borrowed acre and a half. I say borrowed because my Uncle Sam could at any time come claim it back for any number of reasons.

56, still in good health, I have the usual things I know I can’t do due to the physical work of my youth. I’m still spry enough to cut wood, garden and use the knowledge from many years of carpentry, masonry, electrical, plumbing and all that. Not spry enough to do them for a living but I can take care of any projects that need to be done. Been poor and lived without all the modern conveniences so know I can handle that. By lifestyle and dietary changes I am on no pharmaceuticals. I could get by with what I grow in the herb garden to take care of those aches and pains. No family anywhere near, it is just the pup and I.

If it came down to it I’d be with OCH, old age and treachery beats youth and enthusiasm every time. I’d rather be on the front lines than some young man or woman with a family and a whole life to look forward to. I know we can’t fight them all but hopefully get enough to make them think twice about doing it again.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Mom is 66 and I am 64. We both have some health issues and medication to maintain. We met in the "Age of Aquarius" and we have lasted and prevailed throughout all the generations fron Yuppies and Generation X all the way to our present age, ( Prepperation H ).

We do not plan to hit the road with back packs. we will stay put and use our stores to sustain our selves and our children and grand children.

I have weapons that I have used and trust . I was employeed in L E and carried for over fifteen years. I have plenty of ammo and am pretty grumpy if you wake me from a nap.

I am an expert at predicting violent behaviour and have dealt with it's actors for many years.

I also have lived without electricity and running water.

We cook from scratch and I am a pretty good hunter but i would greatly change my hunting stratigy if it was a subsistance situation.

I would use a lot of traps and methods that are currently illegal in a survival situation. I would greatly expand my list of eatable fish, fowl and animals.

Insects and other bait would become the main course and I wouldn't wait until I was starving to include them.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Wisdom is what we have to give to the younger preppers. I am 68 or will be in Sept. I am on my own now that my DH passed away this March. I still planted the garden and plan to can the bounty. I have plans to teach my children how to can. I am a fair seamstress, another seemly lost art. We all have talents that could benefit others. Don't sell yourself short, you are a valuable asset. I know God has a plan for me.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

It's no surprise to find the common denominator that seems to motivate the older prepper above and beyond, is the proximity of family and the instinct for the elders to protect and preserve it. Those of us living many day's drive away from grandchildren, don't get to play a role in their daily activities and have to accept the idea that their parents will provide.

Iagree that we all have the experience and talent to contribute to community survival, but I wonder how important that would be to a non-family group when things get really tough? My guess is it would depend a lot an just how "senior" a senior citizen is. Someone 65 is going to see more deference than another person age 75 with comparable skills and ability.

I guess each of us will just have to reassess our prepping needs and goals a bit more often as the years pass.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

We are old but our circumstances are quite a bit different. Our kids all live within minutes of us. All of them are talking about moving back even closer together. they remind me of the way I grew up where the entire family stayed within walking distance of each other. We have a large area of land but it is too far to move the clan to. We are looking at about 35 to 40 acres near us. In NW Arkansas we have nearly 500 acres free and clear in the mountains. The kids really keep me going. I feel like that is what kept my parents going for so long. WE moved back to take care of family when they needed us. 
I can certainly see how feeling would and will change for folks when family is far away. Next weekend we all go to the cemetery meeting where our family is buried. I am really thankful we still have those bonds holding us together. GB


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Older than some, younger than others. I still have kids at home and would be grateful in a SHTF world to be associated with a mixed group (including older preppers). You can't replace wisdom, knowledge and life experience. "Old school" skills (I have some!) like sewing/crochet/knitting, canning, trapping wild animals, living off the land, raising and caring for animals in tough times, making things last and SO many more will be very beneficial to the whole group. Many of us are trying to learn the very skills you may already have.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

The wife and I are in our 50's and while both are on some meds, if they got cut off wouldn't do us in right away. The wife was in tow bad car wrecks over the past 20 years and has taken a beating. She's is limited in what she can do, but pushes thru and still gets a great deal done. I've worked hard my whole life at various labor intensive jobs, but luckily have finally gotten one that is somewhat easier on the body. This allows me to still get quite a bit accomplished around our place, although not nearly what I could 20 years ago. We never had kids, so no concern there, other than the fact we know no one will be around when we get old. Her family is almost entirely in Mi, while my parents live about 45 minutes away. Sister's family is in SC. 

SHTF we will never see her folks. Mine on the other hand, we hope to be able to get them here. Sister, doubtful. 

I agree most older folks have a wealth of knowledge that is certainly worth tapping. I still think back to my younger days and wish I had spent more time with one uncle working honeybees, a grandpa welding, another uncle working mules and horses. Those would be some great skills that I am sorely lacking.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Im still fairly young but one thing i have relised is when your younger you work harder......as you age you work smarter.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm pretty young still...and I know I have tons to learn. I'm fortunate enough to have family that has passed on a wealth of knowledge to me along with strong morals and work ethic. My late grandmother and my mother are both wonderful cooks (everything from scratch) and are pretty handy with a needle and tread too. My grandfather is a pretty handy fellow even into his late 70s and can do a bit of everything from woodworking to welding to gardening. And my dad is a woodsman with all sorts of knowledge about primitive living. I've learned a great deal from all of them and I hope to continue learning. I try to talk to my parents several times a week and we discuss prepping and survival frequently. I find out something new every time we talk. And I learn stuff from everyone on this forum. I hope I can pass all of this on to my own children one day! 

Thanks to everyone who passes on all those little kernels of wisdom


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I try to learn one new thing every day !


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have greatly appreciated this thread. I have been a survivalist and a prepper for 40 years and my concerns are not the concerns of someone in their 20's,30's and 40's. Like most of you, I will not by bugging out and will be remaining at my current location when SHTF. But this is not bad because I have purchased a place that provides for all our needs in an emergency. I have spent most of my life developing skills to cope with all the possibilities that could happen and have a very short list of things to learn.

My energy levels are lower now then just a few years ago and my health is going down hill. I spent my working life on my feet for 60-80 hours a week and 6-7 days a week. My back is shot, my hips don't want to move sometimes, and my knees sometimes pick inappropriate times to not support my weight. My wife had a desk job and is healthier then I am now. It is hard for me when I realize that my wife has to do some of the things that I used to do. 

I have been keeping 3-6 months of medication on hand just in case. When the medication runs out I would have maybe another 6 months. If SHTF, I would be the most concerned about my wife because she will probably live 10 years or more past me. I'm showing my wife as much as I can so that she can continue to live a comfortable life.

We have the money to buy whatever we need, but we do not need anything else. We have no debt and live without wants. In allot of ways this is the best time of our lives.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I have been keeping 3-6 months of medication on hand just in case. When the medication runs out I would have maybe another 6 months. If SHTF, I would be the most concerned about my wife because she will probably live 10 years or more past me. I'm showing my wife as much as I can so that she can continue to live a comfortable life.


I don't think most folks realize, or have forgotten, how dependent we have become on medications that extend our normal life span and increase our quality of life. I had elevated blood pressure for several years that, against the doctor's advice, I tried to control with diet and exercise, but a mild stroke last year convinced me that I needed help from the pharmacy. If my 90-plus day supply of BP medicine ran out, it would be a crap shoot if a serious stroke or heart attack would do me in within a short time, or if I'd make it for a few years without the drugs.

Most of my life, I've eaten right, watched my weight, and avoided unhealthy habits, but you reach a point where you have to face up to the normal progression of the human life span. It's rare to have a life like my aunt's mother, who only lived in a nursing home because all her friends were there. She did needlepoint at age 100, walked ramrod straight, and pushed her younger friends around the nursing home in their wheelchairs. At age 102, she went to sleep one night and never woke up.

My wife is in worse physical shape than I am, and while she might not expire for a while, the resulting pain and suffering without medication might convince her to take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

This is such an eye opening thread. I'm stuck with preparing for my family of 4ish and then my entire in laws. (My parents are gone.) Many, many times I have wished for a parent like person to come into my life and be an anchor that I could rely on for solid ideas and a moral compass. Someone I can trust that had my best interests in mind. 

Hard not to cry while writing that. 

There are so many things that need to be done that aren't swinging an axe or hoeing a garden. I really hope you all see that and cherish it. My sincerest hope is that all of you that are advanced in years can sit back and relax, and can be that anchor to your children and see all angles of situations when your children are so weighed down with the rat race you've now mastered. You can be the voice of reason because you are calm-Which might save your whole family from a hasty decision-you've weathered all sorts of presidents and policies and threats- Your experience at just living is more valuable than can be assessed. Any extra "old skill"l knowledge is just icing on the cake.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Aliaysonfire said:


> This is such an eye opening thread. I'm stuck with preparing for my family of 4ish and then my entire in laws. (My parents are gone.) Many, many times I have wished for a parent like person to come into my life and be an anchor that I could rely on for solid ideas and a moral compass. Someone I can trust that had my best interests in mind.


I wouldnt be surprised if you have your mindset today because you HAD to be your own support and anchor. People excell when challanged and become complacent when they rely on others.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We are seasoned and still employed. All things being equal, 10 years ago I should have bought a ranch on some property. As it is, we're sitting in the middle of a city, on a small lot, in a 2 story colonial with a basement. We have made do with what he have, optimized garden and storage space quite well... but the site is completely indefensible for any length of time. We came across a great looking house on some property at a good price, but it was more than I was willing to pay, and really don't want to move an hour+ away from work.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread because my wife and I fit the title. I'm 70 and my wife is soon to be 66, overall out health is great, Thank God, considering what we see in other people our age and younger. My wife and I have been researching staying healthy pretty much all our married years and stay with what works and cast off those that don't. We are not "health nuts", we just strive to do the best we can within economic limitations. We also avoid doctors and hospitals like the plague. My wife hasn't seen an MD in over 32 years and just recently visited an ND that so far has helped take care of some issues she's been having that may have been amplified to prescription drugs with possible who knows what side effects. I'm on a blood pressure med that I'm trying to wean myself from and it's getting better, sometimes my BP is in lows that I have never had in all the years taking meds. Anyway, we stay very active, presently I'm in the middle of prepping for ceramic tile floors in the kitchen and bathroom and building a refrigerator cove with kitchen closet and then there is all the outdoor stuff like mowing and weed cutting, firewood gathering and splitting, fence building, gardening and fruit and nut tree planting. I keep telling my wife that if she wants all these things done she has to keep me in good health and strong.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Viking, sounds like you and I are on the same training program, except here in TX, we don't use much firewood to heat homes. I'm building cabinets in our new pantry/safe room and my workshop, tilling and amending flower beds, dragging hoses every day to water new trees and shrubs, carrying boxes up and down attic stairs, and cutting an acre and a half of lawn every three days trying to keep up with the d***n rye and oats the builder seeded on the lot last fall! In addition, I'm making a weekly trip 120 miles to our other house to paint, clean, and keep the lawn cut while it's on the market. I've forgotten what it was like to relax and not be bone tired every day.

The difficulty I have is improving muscle mass. Years ago, I only had to work and eat, and the muscle growth took care of itself. Now I work until my muscles are tired, but they don't increase in size or strength. I thought it might be low testosterone, but I had it checked and it's normal. Doc says its just the way the body ages. I try to supplement the household chore "workouts", with a treadmill and Bowflex, but the only good they do is work muscles not used in everyday activities.


----------



## earthorca (Feb 3, 2010)

I too have been thinking about this, I have just began to be honest with myself, wife passed away; have 3 kids and grandkids close and 1 son full time Army. Luckily they have all came around to the prepper mindset. I have taken more to makiing sure i get them setup in case I am not here to help them and am really happy they were able to come around to my way of thinking.

Of course anyone who doesnt prep and lives on the coast shouldnt be here. I did purchase a place in Montana and am moving back there. I will set this up for the kids also and having 4 of them i have one who will actually make sure this is kept for them and not sold off. So yes as we get older our prepping status does change but I still find it hard to be honest and not think i can do everything I used to.

Hats off to all seasoned preppers


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Group #1. Me, my Son and his wife. I'm the rest & resupply stop off point before they move on to Group #2. I'll have the in-laws (everything thing they see or hear comes out of their mouths) and the 2 grandmothers. My expectation of maintaining a post EOTWAWKI OPSEC is minimal to nonexistence.


----------

